# in college and living at home



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello, 
I'm a college student living at home with family (for money and cultural reasons). Many of my friends live in dorms, on greek row, or on off-campus housing. I think that they look down on me because I live at home still... like I'm less mature/independent or that I'm lame (and no this is not an unfounded suspicion friends have actually brought this up). Sometimes I question my motives for living at home. Even though it was expected of me, I wonder... if I had the option and the means of moving out would I do it? I've given it some thought I don't think I would at least not until after I graduate could I actually picture myself moving out. With this SA, I feel like a child... I feel helpless. I've been told I'm responsible but honestly I don't think I could live on my own yet. If I did I'd probably spend most of my time in my apartment alone. 
Anyways I'm rambling but I just wanted to get this off my chest. I'm curious has anyone experienced similar things?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I have tinybubbles. I too live at home, but so do most of my friends. XD So, maybe you get more annoying comments. I kind of would like to move out to a dorm room, but it'll be expensive. Our time will come, tinybubbles. ;D


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Well said - a lot of this is practicality. You do save a ton of money by living with your parents. Depending on where you live it can be painfully expensive to live alone! I certainly couldn't afford it and live with at least one other person to make the bills more manageable. During residence year, okay, yeah, it's not as common but it sure happens. After people graduate they typically move home!


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Living at home and commuting to college can be great, going away and also adjusting taking care of yourself and social demands can be very stressful, especially with SA. Many students who dorm get too stressed , staying at home gives you more security that you'd do better in college. Your friends shouldn't think you're lame, don't let them get to you


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Being able to live at home is great to save money. My school was too far away so I didn't have this option. Your friends judging you for it is probably less the fact that you live at home, but maybe that you spend too much time there. If you regularly did activities outside your home with friends, they probably wouldn't think anything of it.


----------



## danielek (May 1, 2011)

i will be living at home next year and from what i have heard you really don't miss anything. You can get involved with clubs, frats etc whether you live at home or at school. It really doesn't matter and if you really don't want to get involved with the school you just gonna go to your room as soon as class end.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seafolly said:


> Well said - a lot of this is practicality. You do save a ton of money by living with your parents. Depending on where you live it can be painfully expensive to live alone! I certainly couldn't afford it and live with at least one other person to make the bills more manageable. During residence year, okay, yeah, it's not as common but it sure happens. After people graduate they typically move home!


Yes, you do save money!
I commuted the entire time I wen to school. In only regretted it later on, like in the last two years (I was in school for 5 1/2 years - an engineering degree).


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm staying at home through study because i dont really have any money. A lot of my friends are also staying at home so I don't really worry about it as much.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I live at home too because I don't have the money to live on my own and I also go to a community college so I don't have an option of living there. I sometimes feel out of the loop and behind because 90% of my acquaintances from high school live on campus and claim to love it, but with the SA I'm sure it would be too stressful for me and I wouldn't go out with people anyways. So it makes little difference when it comes to my social life.


----------

